# Rainbow pollen



## A'sPOPPY (Oct 13, 2010)

Bees bringing in green, yellow, gray, and red pollen. I got lucky with this shot
of this one bringing in a red load.

http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa420/drone11/IMG_0358.jpg


----------



## NorthernIllinoisPlumber (Aug 17, 2010)

That is truly, an amazing photo!


----------



## John C (Sep 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

Neat picture!


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice Picture


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Wonderful photo!


----------



## aprici (Feb 12, 2011)

I noticed one of mine with red on her baskets today as well, I wonder if it's propolis?

http://cholul.com/gallery/d/132448-2/VQ8D0007.JPG


----------



## The Soap Pixie (Mar 15, 2010)

Very cool pollen pictures, I love seeing them like that!


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Will need to post some pix of what was in the pollen trap this afternoon.

mik


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Here is the pollen we are getting...that is a GALLON bag. Yellow, Green, Blue, Red, Etc.


----------

